# Craftsman Snowblower leaks oil when loading using ramps



## hueyfan (Nov 6, 2011)

Hi,

First time poster, hope I am in the right forum.

I sold my Craftsman dual stage snowblower today. We were loading it into the purchaser's pick-up bed using small ramps. Probably at a good 45-50 degree angle.
We drove the snowblower up into the bed, and as soon as it got to the top, a bunch of oil started leaking out. Looked like it was coming from under the carb cover, though I didn't get a chance to do any further investigation.
Prior to that, it ran fine, and had run fine in the past.
Engine was still running at the time, and didn't seem to miss at all.

Can it be a case of a bad seal in the engine? Or running the machine up that steep of incline cause the issue, maybe leaking out of the breather tube? I tried searching on this site, and didn't see anything.

I realize this is minimal info, but thought maybe someone might know.

It's a trac-drive 20" with a 4HP Tecumseh motor.

Many thanks!


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Welcome to the forum hueyfan. Most likely from running it up that steep an angle, and nothing to be concerned about. Have you got another machine to replace the track drive?


----------



## hueyfan (Nov 6, 2011)

Thanks for the reply.

I thought maybe it was the incline. 
The gentleman who bought it was going to run it in a day or two to see how it did and let me know.
This one was my back-up machine. 
I have a Noma/Murray 8HP 27" path that I started using at the end of last year after rebuilding the carb. And I usually help clear my neighbor's driveways, so the bigger blower made clearing much faster. And my neighbor now has an Ariens 9HP 24" path, so his is my back-up machine.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Oil leak*

Hueyfan

Welcome to the forum. 

Now to your question, I think you are right on the leaking happening due to taking the snowblower nose-first up a steep incline. What I suspect is if the engine had plenty of oil in it, tipping it back allowed some oil to enter the breather area via the valve stems or any venting under that cover.

If you pull the carb and muffler you should find some type of rectangular plate there that has a breather slot and filtering material in it. If oil gets into that area from inside the crankcase (due to extreme tipping etc), there's only 2 ways for it to get out, either back the way it came or out the breather opening.

I did see similar on a 7 HP I took out of the truck handbar side down - going down the ramps. Normally I like to back them up the ramp into the truck, or reverse going out so the engine, augers etc stay closer to normal orientation. Sometimes you can't especially if there's drive issues in the machine when you get it.

I suspect your buyer will not have any issues other than a little oil mess initially, and that will be short lived.


----------



## CarlB (Jan 2, 2011)

I second what HCBPH said, tilting the machine to that angle allowed the oil to get into the breather area and leak out the breather tube which is right behind the carburetor. This should not be anything to worry about. I am sure it will clear up once the machine is on level ground.


----------



## hueyfan (Nov 6, 2011)

Thanks for the responses!

Gives me peace of mind, since I don't have access to the machine to check it out for myself.
I will forward this info to the gentleman who purchased it. I haven't hear back from him yet.

Thanks again!


----------

